# My cubing timer



## k97513 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been working on a new cubing timer since yesterday, and it's not very good, but I'm open to suggestions and comments. 

LINK: http://www.randume.org/cubetimer


WIP:

- <s>settings(display, etc)</s>

- mean

- more stats (mo3, etc.)

- graphs

- importing


- various bug fixes


CURRENT FEATURES:

- timer to hundredths of a second (X.XX)

- Displays previous times

- Saves time in database per computer

- Basic stats (Best, Worst, ao5, best ao5, solves )

- scramble

- last 3 scrambles(and corresponding solves)

- DNF and +2 Penalty

- Reset/Delete times


CURRENT KNOWN BUGS AND STUFF

- scrambles. Yes.

- submit bugs below

Also, try not to hack my timer. Thanks!
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 25, 2016)

k97513 said:


> - scrambles. Yes.



Random-state scrambles made easy!


----------



## k97513 (Feb 25, 2016)

Lucas Garron said:


> Random-state scrambles made easy!



Yes, I know, but I want to use my own scrambling method. #100percentoriginal


----------

